# Bad O2 sensor problem (code p0160)



## hayaku88 (Sep 23, 2004)

I hope someone here can help me with this. I have my CEL light on, and when I scan it with my obd reader, I get P0160 (oxygen sensor 2, bank 2). It's a "no activity" fault on this sensor. When I use my OBD Scanner, I find that the voltage out of that sensor is off the high end of my scale It has a 1.4 volts constant, and the fuel trim is also off the high end of the scale as well. I also get the same reading when I disconnect it. I checked the fuse box under my dash, and nothings blown there. Will replacing my 02 sensor fix my problem, or could there be more problems...in the ECM for instance? Thank you in advance. I have a 2001 Sentra XE (1.8L)


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

probably just replacing the o2 sensor will take care of it.

how does the car drive?


----------



## hayaku88 (Sep 23, 2004)

it drives fine actually. The weird thing is that at first I bought the universal after-cat 02 sensor (Bosch). I had to use the old connector and splice it in. When I did that, the 02 voltage output on my obd computer moved, so i know there was a connection, but it was way too high. I noticed that there are 4 wires, 2 white, one black, and i forget what the last color was. As long as I matched the colors up, I figured i wired it correctly. However, now I'm assuming that I need to use the OEM O2 sensor as opposed to that univeral one for it to operate correctly. I saw that there was a recall on the ECM cover lining, so I'm planning on pulling that out tomorrow, but I'm hoping its not an ECM issue.


----------

